# Beginner rider problems



## Princess16 (20 May 2016)

For those of you starting out on your riding journeys I just wondered what element of it you are struggling with.

For me it is keeping my horse going in trot, I know RS horses are kind of insensitised to aids - just the nature of the beast with having all minds of beginners kicking, screeching, unbalanced in seat -.so I get it but it's so frustrating. 

Also I am struggling with my seat in canter - bouncing too much. I do find that leg work without stirrups is good practice for this.  Unfortunately my RS don't do work on the lunge as I've heard that would really help me in perfecting the seat/movement of the gait. 

So what are you struggling with?


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (20 May 2016)

You are going quite fast, I would book a private lesson, to concentrate on position, it is essential to have a good seat, always be balanced and the hands nicely in a light contact.
Sit up and look between the ears at walk, trot and keep cantering as best  you can, it will come. Doing gridwork ietrotting poles will help too. Ask every pony to halt positively and stand square before letting him stand relaxed, your signals need to be subtle to the observer butt clear to the pony,, give him a pat when he has tried for you.
If you go to some shows, you will see good riders, they too had to go through difficult stages ...
PS if you are getting one lesson per week, get a basic book, and read up bit,  AND 20-30 mins per day OF jogging [yes I said JOGGING]


----------



## Princess16 (20 May 2016)

Bonkers2 said:



			You are going quite fast, I would book a private lesson, to concentrate on position, it is essential to have a good seat, always be balanced and the hands nicely in a light contact.
Sit up and look between the ears at walk, trot and keep cantering as best  you can, it will come. Doing gridwork ietrotting poles will help too. Ask every pony to halt positively and stand square before letting him stand relaxed, your signals need to be subtle to the observer butt clear to the pony,, give him a pat when he has tried for you.
If you go to some shows, you will see good riders, they too had to go through difficult stages ...
PS if you are getting one lesson per week, get a basic book, and read up bit,  AND 20-30 mins per day OF jogging [yes I said JOGGING]
		
Click to expand...

Thanks that's helpful 

Jogging can't wait to try that one thanks! I can just about run a bath these days


----------



## oldjumper (20 May 2016)

I would try some lessons at another riding school. RS horses should not be dead to the aids - that just teaches people to ride badly. If you are having to work so hard just to keep a horse going forward, you'll find it very hard to balance and follow the horses movement. Try another school - one that also does lunge lessons.


----------



## HunkyDory (20 May 2016)

It is hard when riding a pony/horse that will try and get away with whatever it can.  However, I've seen more experienced riders riding them at RSs and they do go, so it's all about how you ask them and anticipating their slowing down. If you are trying to keep them going once they have slowed down, it's not soon enough.  Keep the momentum going all the time.  They will get used to you and remember you and it will get easier.  Sometimes, if you end up on a different ride by fluke, it can really be an advantage for you.  Maybe ask if you can ride something a bit more forward going, just so you can experience what it is like.  You will then be more determined to master the lazier ones.


----------



## ponyparty (20 May 2016)

I seem to remember getting stuck at canter bouncing around for ages (this is going back about 20 years) and the vision that will always stay with me is my riding instructor at the time, a middle aged bloke, showing our group the action of the hips swinging in canter... But not on a horse, just on the ground. Cue peals of laughter from a gaggle of prepubescent girls, the image of him thrusting away really will haunt me forever 
HOWEVER, it did actually help me as I hadn't realised quite how much the hips needed to "follow" the movement of the horse (but whilst also remaining as light as possible, sitting upright and tall and imagining stretching up through the top of your head). 
Don't know if this will help but I'm sure you'll crack it soon


----------



## Starzaan (20 May 2016)

I teach at a large riding school and not one of our horses is dead to the aids. If you ask correctly, you get what you asked for. 

My guess is that you are not quite balanced and are either pulling a little with your hands, or are just not strong enough in the leg yet and haven't perfected the aids. 

I would agree that you should head to a different riding school for some lunge lessons and some private lessons to help you progress.


----------



## hairycob (20 May 2016)

The tip we were given for sitting to canter is unrepeatble on a board that children might read!


----------



## Irishdiamond (21 June 2016)

Some riding school horses can be sooo lazy but the majority of the time it is your job to push them on. (Although I agree, I say how can I perfect my position if I'm flapping about trying to make the horsey move) Always get on with a good attitude and voice aids can be helpful. Even tho you may seem silly (saying things like TROT very enthusiastically, and CANTER, along with lots of praise. And if all fails.. holding a whip can give them that extra (okay she's not gonna let me just fluff about here) I always REFUSED to tap the horse with a whip as I sympathized why they couldn't be bothered to move but its not helpful for you if you spend your time trying to get a horse to waken up vs being able to focus on your riding. Also seat in canter just comes with time, cantering without stirrups is great as your bum will stick more so its just a case of practicing it. 

I'm really struggling with my stirrups at the minute!! My feet slip and cant seem to keep them still


----------



## wench (21 June 2016)

Can you get out hacking at all that may help with horse going forwards


----------



## maximoo (28 June 2016)

Been riding as long as I can remember but still remember instructors having me riding without stirrups in trot & canter to deepen my seat open my hips & go with the movement of the horse,lunge lesson would be good as you can concentrate on your riding position


----------



## Kylara (28 June 2016)

One thing I say to kids I teach (as others have mentioned the unmentionable and the actions!) is imagine an old train with the bars on the wheels. Imagine the train is moving backwards - the bars move down, forwards, up, back, down forwards, up, back etc (have a go with your arms (elbow to hand). That is the basic movement your hips want to do. Isolate them and practice sans horse in a squat position. Too many riders row with their shoulders. Try and relax to the movement and breath as well! It really helps.

Also I second lunge lessons but also if you can find a riding simulator go for a lesson on that. Much smoother gaits and not a real horse so no worrying and you can 100% focus on your position. The instructor will also be able to poke and prod you into the correct position


----------

